# Installing vboxadditions in guest



## weziw (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi, I have installed freebsd 7.2 as guest on virtualbox which is on Windows Vista. I however do not have the virtualbox port which is supposed to be located at /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox. How can I install it? I was looking for a way to make the virtual window use my whole full screen. The guest additions on the virtualbox windows does not have a freebsd version.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 6, 2009)

Do you have any ports tree whatsoever? In other words: is there anything in /usr/ports? If not: [cmd=]portsnap fetch extract[/cmd].

Read http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## weziw (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, i did install the ports when I installed the system initially. I actually managed to install kde4 which seems to work fine on the virtual PC, just small screen.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 6, 2009)

If you installed the ports from the CD, chances are virtualbox isn't in there (yet). Get an up to date ports tree with the command I gave earlier.


----------



## weziw (Sep 6, 2009)

I installed over the internet. I downloaded the .iso file and installed the base system after configuring the network. Then after installing vim and bash and adding a user I followed the instructions in chapter 24.7 which on second thought look like they are meant for anyone with freebsd before 7.2. I got the 7.2 iso and I am thinking this might have been not neccessary for me. These are the commands I ran:


```
# cd /usr/src
# make buildworld
# make buildkernel
# make installkernel
# shutdown -r now

# adjkerntz -i
# mount -a -t ufs
# mergemaster -p
# cd /usr/src
# make installworld
# mergemaster
# reboot
```

Can I just go ahead and run the portsnap fetch update ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 6, 2009)

The ports tree is independent of the OS version (though some ports may or may not install on a particular version), so you can always run 'portsnap fetch extract' and 'portsnap fetch update'.


----------



## weziw (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow! thanks allot that worked. It took a while for the program to run but I now have the virtualbox port. Hopefully I can now get the virtual box to use the full screen.

Thanks again.


----------

